# Newbie questions



## outlaw (Mar 13, 2011)

I had a customer ask about me screening transfers for him. It sounds like a way to keep my equipment paying for itself but I know nothing about it. I have found some very useful info here and anymore source would be helpful. One thing I haven't located and have most likely look right past it, Who is a good supplier of the release paper. If I can get some paper I am going to mess around a little as I have a heat press that was given to me. Its an old one but the price was right.


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

I had a hard time finding a good supplier for plastisol transfer paper, everywhere it is so expensive and not very much quantity.

however i did find a great supplier, but for the time being i cannot remember what the website is called. Iv got it bookmarked on my other computer, and i will post it later this evening.


----------



## outlaw (Mar 13, 2011)

very cool thank you.


----------



## doskalata (May 16, 2010)

Wild Side North | Catalog

hope this helps


----------



## outlaw (Mar 13, 2011)

Thank You I need to contact them and see if I can get a same amout to test print. Maybe I'll have my brother go up and pick some up I was raised about 20mi from Slipery rock pa.


----------

